# MONTRÉAL.. je t'aime!



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

From Caribb @ Flickr:

Carré St-Louis



























Flickr and me:

Métro Namur









Centre Ville









La plage, Île Notre-Dame









Quartier International









La TOHU









Festival International du Jazz, Place des Arts









Vieux Port









Bassin Bonsecours









Métro Bonaventure









Marché Bonsecours









OOPS! I think that this should be in the other thread.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

lovely

merci!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

From Flickr and me:

Casino de Montréal









Belvedere, Parc Mont-Royal









Bibliothèque Maisonneuve









Piste cyclable, Westmount









Marché Jean-Talon









McGill University









Manu Chao Concert, Île Notre-Dame









HEC, Université de Montréal









Vieux-Port, summer









Festival Juste Pour Rire, rue St-Denis









Preparing for Festival du Jazz, Place des Arts


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Alibaba said:


> lovely
> 
> merci!


Pas des worries mate!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

montréal looks so amazing! i'm so jealous that you get to see this every day.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

MNiemann said:


> montréal looks so amazing! i'm so jealous that you get to see this every day.


It's a super-fun city to live in. You should drop by sometime MNienann, you'll have a blast.. GUARANTEED!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm pretty pumped that you finally have a camera, HFM, and expect to see results pdq!!

Will be fun to see Montreal through your eyes as you love your city so much.:cheers:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Taller said:


> I'm pretty pumped that you finally have a camera, HFM, and expect to see results pdq!!
> 
> Will be fun to see Montreal through your eyes as you love your city so much.:cheers:


Don't have it yet TB they're sold out! They even sold the last G 7 so I'm waiting for the phone call this week.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The bums... how dare they? Don't they know you are a long standing bona fide SSC member? Demand a bit of 'pull' in getting that camera now!


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

more photos demanded!! will be nice to see more shots of this unique city


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

wow... such a fun city!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

There's certainly a reason for the abundance of Montreal threads here!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Habfanman said:


> It's a super-fun city to live in. You should drop by sometime MNienann, you'll have a blast.. GUARANTEED!


i am coming to montreal again in december :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Montreal :cheers:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

From Flickr and me:

Parc Olympique swimming and diving complex


















Grand Prix du Canada Formula 1, Parc Jean Drapeau









Marina at La Ronde, Île Notre-Dame









Pool and Biosphere, Parc Jean-Drapeau









Sidewalk party, Plateau









Pointe-à-Callière Museum of History and Archeology, Vieux-Port









Parc Jean-Drapeau


















Skating, Bassin Bonsecours, Vieux-Port









Downtown river surfing


















Basilique Notre-Dame









Terrasses



























Bistro, Parc Jean Drapeau









Place Royale


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

the autumn photos and notre dame look amazing!


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

Habfanman said:


> Sidewalk party, Plateau


love this scene. *MY* kinda' fun!!!!kay:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Montréal est ville française impressionnante de city.a au Canada.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Evidently Montreal has hot guys too!

Everyone I know that's visited Montreal loves it and wants to move there. I really should think about visiting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> The bums... how dare they? Don't they know you are a long standing bona fide SSC member? Demand a bit of 'pull' in getting that camera now!


 kay:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Mishevy said:


> I'm not saying this isn't true, I'm just saying that just because you have 2 cases like this doesn't mean it's always the case. You have plenty of cases where bilingualism actually worked in terms of keeping the mother tongue. For example, a large majority of Flemish people used to be (and most still are actually) bilingual with French, still most of them haven't abandoned Dutch. A nice case is also the German community in Belgium and the German-speaking community in South Tyrol.


I do think that a population that increasingly becomes bilingual in an urban area like Montreal's can experience a shift if (if!) that language is the dominant language of the country or region. That is not saying that becoming bilingual or trilingual jeopordizes your first language. To put it in context of Montreal, the city has many Anglophones (with varying degrees of French knowledge and usage). Since English is more dominant as a language both in the world and especially in Canada and North America, a person, usually kids and teens and young adults, can easily find themselves speaking English to accomodate the anglophone that speaks no or little English. When francophones gather in Montreal without an anglophone, they can find themselves using more and more English words (Franglais). This in some can slowly shift within the same or next generation from Franglais to English with only the occasional French words. This is especially true if the person experiencing this shift moves to a neighorhood of Montreal or Greater Montreal that has many anglophones. 

But I don't think it happens from speaking English, thus being bilingual. It's from doing that in an environment were people and media are more and more English-speaking only. So it's not like in Germany or the Netherlands or Scandinavia where the younger population speak good English. I think for Montreal it's different for the reason I tried to describe. In those countries, you have to speak the national language for most jobs (except free-lance, arts, some consulting, etc.)

I have a friend from Montreal who is an example of someone who has not been affected by being bilingual. But he is not your typical, typical Montréalais. He is fairly well educated, travelled, (lived in France), reads French novels, etc. But I've heard many times much less educated and travelled Montréalais who are of French-speaking origin but they speak Franglais among themselves (with no Angophone with them). Half of their conversation is in French and half in English yet they are all francophones. On top of that, the French they do use is very poorly articulated (I mean, very poorly, not just a Quebec accent) and full of words that are not in a French dictionary. Again, I'm not referring to the accent, but the words themselves.


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

What a beautiful hometown, thanks Habsfanman! 
How I wish I could sit down with you and talk about the language issue Brisavoine, in some other context. As a born and raised Montrealer, fully bilingual, but with an English last name, I could give you some insight as to the flipside of your proposition. Let's just say, I love both sides of Montreal, and in my opinion bilingualism is not an enemy, but our greatest asset in this era of globalization, as well as the attraction of many to our wonderful city. Cheers.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for share the photos Habsfanman, their a beautiful pics, and i love both sides of Montreal Too, what do you mean with the bilingualism is not an enemy Coral?, i speak two languages the english and the spanish, actually im in the french school, im not from here, im from Mexico, but i dont understand ur com^^^^^up there?

cheers.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

edubejar said:


> When francophones gather in Montreal without an anglophone, they can find themselves using more and more English words (Franglais).


I'm not sure that this is happening on a large scale in Montréal (people who live there can make more informed comment than me on this), but what you're describing here is exactly what has been happening in the Moncton-Dieppe area. First the francophones there have become massively billingual, and now they speak an heavily anglicized French which they call "Chiac". You can find out more about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiac


edubejar said:


> This in some can slowly shift within the same or next generation from Franglais to English with only the occasional French words.


This woman below, who is the new leader of the Parti Québecois (the party that called two independence referendums in Québec already), has been mocked a lot in Québec because of her English from what I understand, but from an outsider's point of view I think the fact that in 2008 a Québecois political leader still sucks so bad at English is a pretty reassuring proof that French in Québec is still very healthy. The day they'll all speak flawless English, I'll be less confident. But for now Edubejar, as Ms. Marois says at the end of the video: "don't be inquiète"!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

This topic is extremely interesting for me, because in a few months I'm doing my degree and the topic will be roughly "the linguistic situation in Canada (with the emphasis on translation between English and French)". I have to say I agree with most of you, but still these situations are each of them separately very complex. 

I mean, if you take the situation in Belgium for example, francophones have been always (since the creation of Belgium at least) a relative minority (40%), but still the language shift in Brussels area occurred during the 18th and 19th centuries, when locals simply slowly abandoned their local Dutch dialect and adopted French, just because socially speaking, French was THE language of Belgium (the language of social success). Montreal on the other hand was a city in a majority English speaking country that was heavily anglophone, but has become increasingly francophone in the last 50 years. So I wouldn't say it is becoming anglicized, I'd say that French language actually gained some terrain in Montreal in the last 30 years, because people stopped associating only English with social success and also started to acknowledge French as a language of social success. This linguistic shifts occur much faster and more obviously in urban centres than in the countryside. 
For example in Austria-Hungary all major urban centres were German-speaking: Prague, Budapest, and even smaller provincial centres like Bratislava, Zagreb and Ljubljana (although the surrounding countryside spoke respective local languages). German was associated with societal success, so being a "bourgeois" in Austria-Hungary also meant being German-speaking, no matter in which part of the country you lived.


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

Thomyorke, I also speak Spanish, and I love latin america. My comment was in response to the comments made by Brisavione. if you want you can scroll his ideas over the last couple of posts before, as he has some interesting perspective on this topic. Saludos tio.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> I know, this has a little ironic tone to it. Of course the Quebecois are way to proud to ever give up their French heritage. However I agree with you that outside of Quebec in NA, French doesn't have a bright future.


Great conversation! Here is a link to a France 2 program from 2006, 'POURQUOI LE CANADA FAIT-IL RÊVER?'. It's a French perspective on Canada, particularly immigration. I recommend that you watch the entire show but if you don't have the time (almost 2 hours), the part that deals specifically with Québec begins around 20:40 of part 2.

Some great tunes from Jean Leloup!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xriqd_pourquoi-le-canada-faitil-rever-12_blog

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/...xrjkq_pourquoi-le-canada-faitil-rever-22_blog


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

More photos from Flickr and me.. this is a photo thread afterall!

The Canal de Lachine and Canal de l'Aqueduc are so diverse that you have to present them in segments. They change so dramatically from one end to the other that it requires 100's photos in order to even begin to do them justice. Here is a small fragment. Follow this waterway and it will take you directly downtown.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

@Habfanman Great photos and thanks for your links, I will be glad to take time and watch them! :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

so classy!


----------



## LouWeed (Jul 15, 2004)

Everywhere outside of Montréal is Renfrew, Ontario 

..such an awesome city!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

@habfanman, @brisavoine if anyone knows where I could find reliable maps and statistics about linguistic situation in Montreal, I need them!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

International Flora Montréal is held at the eastern entrance to the Lachine Canal (or the western extremity of Vieux-Port), 15 km's from the photos in my last post which are of the western end of the canal. Participants from around the world design interactive urban gardens which are in use from late spring until mid autumn. There is a different theme each year.


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> I'm not sure that this is happening on a large scale in Montréal (people who live there can make more informed comment than me on this), but what you're describing here is exactly what has been happening in the Moncton-Dieppe area. First the francophones there have become massively billingual, and now they speak an heavily anglicized French which they call "Chiac". You can find out more about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiac
> 
> This woman below, who is the new leader of the Parti Québecois (the party that called two independence referendums in Québec already), has been mocked a lot in Québec because of her English from what I understand, but from an outsider's point of view I think the fact that in 2008 a Québecois political leader still sucks so bad at English is a pretty reassuring proof that French in Québec is still very healthy. The day they'll all speak flawless English, I'll be less confident. But for now Edubejar, as Ms. Marois says at the end of the video: "don't be inquiète"!


je m'excuse, je suis très fatigué cette matin, lol


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

bountiful.... !


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

A favourite weekly event is PiknicElectronik held every Sunday (and some Saturday's) from May to September in Parc Jean-Drapeau. Thousands of people gather to dance to top international and local DJ's under the Alexander Calder sculpture 'l'Homme'. The beautiful physical setting and super-relax atmosphere make it a great place to hang out whether you dance or not. You can bring your own supplies or purchase booze and food on-site and you can bring your kids and pets too!

http://piknicelectronik.com/organisation/

There is a winter version, IGLOOFEST as well. More on that later..

Photos by me and Miguel Legault, official Picknik photographer @ Flickr:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

The winter version of PiknicElectronik is called Igloofest and is held on Quai Jacques-Cartier in Vieux-Port. You can't have much more outdoor fun than this in -25 C weather!

From me and DoùDoù (whom I've met at almost every musical event.. she's everywhere!) @ Flickr


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

This is a 30 minute walk from Parc Laurier to av Mont-Royal in the eastern half of the Plateau neighbourhood, the 'quieter' bit. It's representative of the entire neighbourhood but once you hit rue Mont-Royal to the south or rue St-Denis to the west, you enter the 24 hr world of clubs, bistros, restos, galleries etc.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

I love Montreal; in fact I'm in love with Montreal! Je t'aime indeed.

Great thread.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

gappa said:


> I love Montreal; in fact I'm in love with Montreal! Je t'aime indeed.
> 
> Great thread.


Gappa, you wouldn't believe how similar in vibe Melbs and Montréal are. They are completely different insofar as geography, climate, language etc., but the vibe mate.. they should be sister cities!

In my perfect world, I'd head to Melbourne the day after xmas (I love snow, but only for 2 or 3 months) and head back to MTL in May. A couple of months to check out other places would be nice as well..

Where do I get a job like that?


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

I wasn't born here and I don't speak perfect french but I love this City and the people here so much , I don't know why ?????


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice shots ^^


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> @habfanman, @brisavoine if anyone knows where I could find reliable maps and statistics about linguistic situation in Montreal, I need them!


Mishevy, Statistics Canada is a great resource. They have heaps of info on all Canadian cities.

http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...&SearchType=Begins&SearchPR=01&B1=All&Custom=


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

To me Montreal and Berlin have a lot in common. I really enjoyed the series of concerts that took place in l'Ile Sainte-Hélène. Everyone was a liberal there. What a wonderful feeling


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Habfanman said:


> Mishevy, Statistics Canada is a great resource. They have heaps of info on all Canadian cities.
> 
> http://www12.statcan.ca/english/cen...&SearchType=Begins&SearchPR=01&B1=All&Custom=


Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

there's a lot of bunch of pics, great Pics From Montreal, its a Shame Summer is Gone.

anyway, Its a Great City to lIve.

Au Revoir!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

canadian guys............... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

One of the most iconic events in Montréal is the weekly Tam Tams. It occurs every weekend at Parc Jeanne-Mance at the foot of Mont-Royal (from April until first snowfall!). No one is sure exactly when it started yet most agree that it was 'sometime in the 70's'. It is not organised, corporate-sponsored nor policed.. people simply 'show up'. TONS of pot smoking, dancing and instrument-playing of all kinds: it truly exemplifies the free and easy soul of the city and it occurs right downtown. This is a city that likes to live! You can take a million photos and it will never truly convey the spirit but here are a few:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

St-Henri is one of Montréal's oldest and poorest neighbourhoods. It thrived in the 19th and early 20th century due to it's proximity to the Lachine Canal, but the opening of the St. Lawrence Seaway in 1959 made the canal redundant and it closed to commercial traffic in 1970. St-Henri languished throughout the 70's and 80's. In the early 90's, the canal was turned into an historic site and reopened to recreational boaters replete with parkland and bike lanes connected to the city's bike network. The quartiers of Lachine, Lasalle, Verdun and St-Henri are now linked and are considered some of the 'cooler' places to live; particularly by young families, artists and musicians fleeing the 24/7 dynamic and higher costs of the Plateau. Old factories bordering the canal are being transformed into condominiums and lofts, and new-build developments must respect the both the scale and style of the existing buildings as well as provide a percentage of affordable housing. No green-glass, yuppie monstrosities here!
I've only made a few, brief forays into the area and have never ventured far from Métro Place St-Henri or Métro Lionel-Groulx, but from what I've seen it is a charming and quaint, in-transition area of the city worth further exploration.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A charming quarter!! And I sooo would want to be there in the time of foliage!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics


----------



## ~Christopher~ (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm falling in love with this city


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I spent a few years in Montreal after university and don't regret a second of it. Montreal is exhilarating and seductive. I don't live there any more, but I will always love you.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

I want to visit Montreal soooooo bad!!!


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I spent a few years in Montreal after university and don't regret a second of it. Montreal is exhilarating and seductive. I don't live there any more, but I will always love you.


 As a person living in MTL I could feel the love you have for our City through your statement ...very pleasant and romantic , you made me feel I have to say MTL misses you alot too :kiss:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

One of my favourite festivals is Juste Pour Rire/Just For Laughs. It's the biggest comedy festival in the world with hundreds of shows in French and English running for the entire month of July. Many of you may have seen their 'Gags' shows which are all filmed in Montréal. The best though, are the eclectic and bizarre parades, street performances, music and lighting displays which occur during the last 2 weeks of the festival. Rue St-Denis and all of the intersecting streets in the Quartier Latin are closed to traffic for 12 days and we are treated to fun on an immense scale. I tend to spend a lot of time there as much of my university (UQÀM) is located in the midst of it all.
I apologise for the quality of some of the photos but I've been using a series of borrowed cameras. It's learn on the fly sometimes!



























































































Compagnie Off




































Le Perle






















































Cirque Orange










































































































































































































































Parade des Jumeaux/Twins Parade

























































































Le Grand Charivarir


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

skyboi said:


> As a person living in MTL I could feel the love you have for our City through your statement ...very pleasant and romantic , you made me feel I have to say MTL misses you alot too :kiss:


Thank you. I do hold a very special place inside for Montreal and the people that are fortunate to call it home. I've been all over the world, and know as strongly as I did that first time, that Montreal is a gem. I get giddy with excitement and anticipation when that VIA train crosses over onto the island of Montreal.... forehead pressed against the window.

:kiss:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i just LOVE photos taken in this city... can't wait to get there and see it all for real. 

one day i'll have a Montreal bf


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^Loads of beautiful everything there. I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, it looks like a brilliant festival! :cheers:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I have absolutely no idea what my argument has to do with feelings towards the USA. You've completely lost me when you start talking about 'knee jerk' US haters. What has that got to do with Canadians being ignorant of their own country? Nothing, actually.
> 
> Canada and the USA share a common North American culture. Some of it originated in the USA, some of it originated in Canada, but most of it grew and developed in unison, being influenced by both nations. To say that anglo-Canada is 'US light' because we also have big box stores is such a distortion of the facts that it goes beyond insult, and can only be described as shocking and sad.
> 
> ...


Ok, now I see that you're insane! 

I'll illustrate in point form and you can take issue with whatever you like.

1) Americans watch virtually no Canadian TV, Canadians watch 95% American TV, Canadians watch very little Canadian TV (care to argue this?)

2) Canada has virtually no domestic film industry therefore, neither Canadians nor Americans watch Canadian films. 95% of films in Canadian cinemas are American (and nobody in English Canada says "Lets go to the cinema"! I grew up in Ontario so get real and don't be such an pomey ass)

3) There is hardly any Canadian anything in the U.S. In Canada we have McDonalds, Wendy's, Burger King, Taco Bell, Pizza Hut, Subway, Dominos, Little Caesars, Quiznos, Hooters, Outback Shack, Gap, American Eagle, Sears, Old Navy.. do you really want me to continue?

4) If you think that the close-to-zero presence that we have in the U.S. and the overwhelming dominance that the U.S. has here is a good example of 'developing in unison', I hope that you never get married!

5) Yes, I've been to Laval (re-read "the burbs are the burbs")

6) Yes, I lived in Halifax and have been to St. John (re-read "Other cities have a few old buildings sprinkled here and there.. ") 

7) Yes, people in Québec watch TV5 though not enough to crack the top 30 in the ratings and definately not enough to take 27 of the top 30.

8) I'm assuming you're either drunk or stoned if you think that the NBA, NFL, MLB are examples of Canadian cultural domination of the U.S., and you must be halfway through an uncut 8-ball if you think that I was insinuating that!

9) Kent Building Supplies=blueprint for Wal Mart??? HILARIOUS!!!

10) So downtown Toronto is resisting is it? (re-read section on searching for fast food/big box joints in Canadian cities or go down to Ad Nauseum Square "Toronto Life Square" and let me know how the resistance is going)

11) U.S. suburbs are modelled after Don Mills? I highly doubt that but if it were true, would it be something to be proud of?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Habfanman is absolutely right. Montréal is unique :cheers:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

NO MORE ARGUING!! ALL Canadian cities are unique and they each offer different things to different people. 

Now, I'm all excited about my new camera so.. photos!


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

It's true Canadians watch a lot of American television & film -but really the contributions of English speaking Canadians to that television and film, etc. are many. The actors, writers, director etc. are Canadian as well as American. Canadians form a disproportionate portion of American culture and that can't be denied. Just because it comes out of Los Angeles or New York does not make it any less Canadian or any more American.

English speaking Canadians and Americans share a common cultural bond. Viewing American culture as an "other" is a mistake and underestimation of Canadian contributions to North American culture as a whole.

I'd always make the argument that watching an American film is a part of the North American cultural experience and it hardly has anything to do with some silly Canadian content rules.

English speaking Canadians are in an enviable position because of their shared cultural and language bonds with the U.S. they are able to seek a higher level of fame and fortune in the U.S. and when they do it doesn't make them any less Canadian. This goes for people from all over the English speaking world including Australia and Britain. The difference is, because of a similar accent and proximity the Canadian contributions tend to go unnoticed.

Many Quebeckers and many Canadians have extremely narrow views of what constitutes culture and the contributions to culture. It's smug imperialism, it's kinda lame and it's all part of the ever present inferiority complex which grips the land. "America-lite" is a silly insult -because it's not really an insult at all -it's true in a way but often meant to mean the worst of American culture, like the big box culture, suburbia and Girls Gone Wild. The United States is certainly not the cultural backwater many foreigners make it out to be and if people traveled more and watched TMZ less they'd understand that.

And Old Montreal has a mix of northern French architecture and a cleaner New Orleans (colonial French) without the Caribbean influence (if you are looking for comparisons which is what people do when they travel). I find it funny but many Montrealers (not all mind you) are obsessed with the uniqueness of their city. Sure it is unique but so are most cities in North America. It's part of the city's charm but also in a way taken way to seriously by its citizens. New Yorkers do it too but it's usually just annoying people like Cindy Adams. Most don't care -they have better things to do.


"3) There is hardly any Canadian anything in the U.S. In Canada we have McDonalds, Wendy's, Burger King, Taco Bell, Pizza Hut, Subway, Dominos, Little Caesars, Quiznos, Hooters, Outback Shack, Gap, American Eagle, Sears, Old Navy.. do you really want me to continue?


There's plenty Canadian in the U.S. - Aldo (retailer of ugly shoes) -and i fact a lot of shoe retailers/lines (weirdly), Club Monaco (now owned by Polo), TD, Royal Bank, Tim Horton's, plenty of clothing lines etc., and probably more so than a nation just ten percent of the population probably deserves. It's difficult to be a great exporter when your country has a fraction of the capital available. And it really shouldn't be anymore. If you want cultural proliferation, as a Canadian you are going to have to move to the United States to do it. It's hard to be a tycoon in Canada and as we know there are more millionaires living in Chicago than all of Canada. 

I think Canada does pretty soundly vis a vis its contributions to world culture (including literature, music and art).


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

thomyorke26 said:


> great Pics From Montreal, its a Shame Summer is Gone.


Just out of curiosity, what was the weather and maximum temperature in Montréal yesterday, today, and tomorrow? Here in Paris it was sunny with a few clouds yesterday, and 16 degrees. Today was perfectly sunny with no clouds and 17 degrees. Tomorrow will be partly cloudy partly sunny, with a balmy 19 degrees. It doesn't feel like summer though, because the sun is quite low on the horizon now, even at midday. Paris is significantly more to the north than Montréal.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Back to pics, please... :cheers:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Parc Mont-Royal*

Our little downtown 'mountain', Mont-Royal was named by Jacques-Cartier in 1535. It has an illuminated cross on top, which is currently undergoing a rebuild, and great views of the city can be had from the belvederes or lookouts. The park was designed by Frederick Law Olmstead and is beautiful year-round, but I particularly like the fall. It's also a great place to go in the winter when Lac du Castor (Beaver Lake) turns into a skating rink, and there are groomed trails for cross country skiing, snowshoeing and awesome slides for tubing or tobogganing.

Interesting note: No building in Montréal is allowed to be taller than the mountain thus preserving the views both from and of Mont-Royal.











For comparison, Lac du Castor in September. Still green!









Last weekend.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Fantastic foliage!!! Dreamy....


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was the weather and maximum temperature in Montréal yesterday, today, and tomorrow? Here in Paris it was sunny with a few clouds yesterday, and 16 degrees. Today was perfectly sunny with no clouds and 17 degrees. Tomorrow will be partly cloudy partly sunny, with a balmy 19 degrees. It doesn't feel like summer though, because the sun is quite low on the horizon now, even at midday. Paris is significantly more to the north than Montréal.


Yesterday: 10c, ?
Today (Sunday): 10c, sunny
Tomorrow: 13c, variable clouds


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was the weather and maximum temperature in Montréal yesterday, today, and tomorrow? Here in Paris it was sunny with a few clouds yesterday, and 16 degrees. Today was perfectly sunny with no clouds and 17 degrees. Tomorrow will be partly cloudy partly sunny, with a balmy 19 degrees. It doesn't feel like summer though, because the sun is quite low on the horizon now, even at midday. Paris is significantly more to the north than Montréal.


The weather has been beautiful and sunny brisavoine but it is beginning to become cold. The daytime temperature has been hitting the low teens and it has been getting close to freezing in the evening. Hopefully we'll get a few days of Indian Summer before the end of the month. It's all downhill once November arrives!


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful colour of Montreal...!


----------



## ladyscraper (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you for the great photos of a great city but no thanks for insulting the rest of Canada after posting them. 
You hate it when people compare Montreal to other cities but then have no problem labeling the rest of Canada as "big box America lite". 
If you don't like people comparing Montreal to other places than you should take your own advice and shut up about the rest of the country.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

To repeat:

"ALL Canadian cities are unique and they each offer different things to different people."

-END-


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was the weather and maximum temperature in Montréal yesterday, today, and tomorrow? Here in Paris it was sunny with a few clouds yesterday, and 16 degrees. Today was perfectly sunny with no clouds and 17 degrees. Tomorrow will be partly cloudy partly sunny, with a balmy 19 degrees. It doesn't feel like summer though, because the sun is quite low on the horizon now, even at midday. *Paris is significantly more to the north than Montréal.*



Gulf Stream :cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Habfanman is absolutely right. Montréal is unique :cheers:


No one is arguing that it isn't. :weird:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Habfanman said:


> Ok, now I see that you're insane!
> 
> I'll illustrate in point form and you can take issue with whatever you like.
> 
> ...



Point form, and I'm allowed to disagree with what I want? OK. By the way, I've heard all of your arguments the last 20 years a thousand times over, but I'll play along.
*Answer 1 - 11* You asked for no more arguments, but at the same time asked for an answer, so I'll try to do both. 

1. No, I don't care to argue it because that has nothing to do with Canada being a clone, and everything to do with Canadian tv and film talent working for more money south of the border. Next:

2. No, I don't care to argue it for exactly the same reasons as the first irrelevant topic you've chosen to bring to the table. Canadians want quality tv that speaks to Canadian culture. If a Canadian isn't capable of delivering it, we'll go to who ever will. Next:

3. No, stop. Your line of reasoning is just digging a deeper hole for yourself. You don't want to argue economic-geography with me. Trust me on this one. I'll skirt the topic and simply put it this way. The US economy is 9 times the size of the Canadian economy because they have 9 times our population. By extension, there will be 9 times as many US businesses as Canadian ones. The law of business and the law of mathematics states that big fish eat little fish. If Chinese auto firms one day buy out GM, Ford, and Chrysler, would that make Americans 'China light' for buying product from a Chinese owned firm? No. Ownership of a business is irrelevant in determining cultural domination. Economic domination is another matter. (Not the same thing!!!)

Not only do you not differentiate between what culture means and what a GDP means, but your statement also shows a glaring unfamiliarity with globalization, supply chains, and the complex inter-relation between a myriad inputs and the domestic economy at large. GDP is related to culture, because many cultural industries have attached, an intrinsic dollar value, but it simply makes no sense to measure culture according to where a head office is of the burger chain, of the burger I just ate. Absurd as this connection you've made is, I'll play along for the benefit of your argument.

Chains? There are over 2000 Canadian owned retail bank outlets in the US today, and climbing rapidly. There are over 3000 outlets of Canadian convenience store operator, Alimentation Couche-Tard, there are over 200 Tim Horton's open with more on the way. Same goes with Irving Oil gas stations, Lululemon, Jean-Coutu owned drug stores, La Senza stores, and Aldo. To quote you, "Would you like me to continue?"

4. Developing in unison is accurate and the history books back that up. Every jurisdiction from Ontario, to Minnesota, to Florida has made contributions to the communal cultural development of the US and Canada. To decide to measure the barometer of contribution by combining 50 US jurisdictions against 10 Canadian jurisdictions, and then conclude that they didn't develop in unison because one is bigger than the other shows no logic whatsoever. Of course they developed in unison, because they existed at the same time. It is theoretically impossible for them not to have developed in unison unless one country existed in a different time space continuum. That's how absurd your assertion is. It's not even scientifically possible.

I'm not sure how you expect people to believe that 30 million people just sat motionless in a vegetated state for 250 years. People aren't rocks, they create things. The 50 states to our south did not live in a bubble for the last 3 centuries either. They absorbed the world around them. Human nature? 

Zero presence? Check answer #3 and then talk to academics who actually study these things rather than regurgitating some passing observation. Football. That alone is hardly zero presence. It's a Canadian input regardless of whether a US organization has become more successful at it or not. An input is an input is an input. Zero presence in their market? I realize you don't see this as a Canadian input because all you see is $ values. You judge based on what is bigger, not on who contributed what. Based on bigger won't sway any academic, I'll assure you. They'll flatly tell you that it has no bearing on historical fact, and they will be right.

5. Laval is a product of the time it developed. Montreal doesn't have as much modern Canadian retail for the same reason as downtown Halifax doesn't.

6. Exactly. You should know better than to argue that Montreal is unique in its rejection of modern Canadian retailing. It's simply old areas protecting the character of their streetscapes.

7. Who is making stories that speak to Canadian culture doesn't matter. It's as preposterous as arguing that Canada would become 'Europe light' and just a sponge for European culture if most NHL players in 30 years come from Europe. Hockey is culturally relevant to Canadians and so are television shows. It doesn't matter the nationality of the person producing it for us as long as it speaks to our culture, and we see ourselves in that which is portrayed.

8. Irony darling!!!! I was explaining to you how daft your argument is. Canadians may have introduced those sports to Americans, but it's a stretch to say that it amounts to Canadian cultural domination of the USA. That, however, is precisely the argument you've attempted to make throughout. No, I'm not high! I'll let that insult slide. The irony and point just wasn't one you grasped. I'll write much longer explanations parceled in far tinier concepts, if you'd prefer.

9. Who said anything about KENT being a blue print for WalMart? Not me. Read what is being said to you, not what you think is being said to you. If french fries are Belgian, but Americans make it popular, does that make it an American import into Belgium? No, it doesn't. Once again, the subtlety escaped you. Things aren't as elementary as you perceive them to be. That one wasn't a hard one though. Why are you basing things on who has the bigger company? That's economic domination. It has LITTLE to do with cultural independence. It's only cultural domination if it's a FOREIGN culture. You can't be culturally dominated by your own culture even if the person at the helm is a foreigner; Wal Mart? That's like me becoming the biggest purveyor of sushi in Japan, and then some guy in Kyoto saying that I'm imposing Canadian culture on the Japanese because I'm a Canadian national. 

It bears repeating. This isn't a hard one. We can't get to the next stage in the argument unless you get this one. Oh, but I forgot, in your mind big box is American because Wal Mart is bigger than KENT. hno: Size is the determining factor. Surely, you see how little sense that makes?

10. Yes, downtown Toronto IS resisting modern Canadian ideas about retail. There is only one major mall downtown, the Eaton Centre. I believe Montreal has at least 2. The downtowns of both Montreal and Toronto have done a great job preserving older Canadian ideas about urbanism and retail. It's the newer parts of both Montreal and Toronto where modern Canadian ideas about these things have infiltrated: power centres and malls.

That other byproduct of the modern capitalist *Western* world, marketing, is finding a home at Dundas Square though. And about bloody time! It's a fitting tribute to Canadian capitalism and commercial success. 

Not sure what that has to do with the US, but I'm sure you'll make some non-sensical connection between the two that requires no logic. Your argument is New York has a version too, right? And so you'd argue that it must be a US import. Couldn't possibly be that Toronto is simply growing into a big city? London? Hong Kong? Tokyo? I know exactly what all your rebuttals are. I've heard them a thousand times by other people. They're just not properly fleshed out theories whether you are willing to accept that or not.

11. Don Mills. Who said I'm proud of Don Mills? Don Mills was an experiment that people clamoured for. Just because suburbia is to be seen from Newfoundland to California doesn't make it Canadian. It was simply a solution that was deemed appealing to US and Canadian society the last 50 years. Whether it is good or bad is neither here nor there. The point is, our countries did develop at the same time in history, on the same continent. 

Canada is NOT 'US light' for liking a show made by a US national. The US is not 'Canada' light for liking football and making it the biggest cultural phenomenon in their country. Oh, I forgot, you'd argue that football is American because the NFL is bigger than the CFL. 

*Sorry guys, I'd rather look at photos too, but insults to my country will never go unanswered. Besides, he asked for a response to his questions.*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

TRMD said:


> Yesterday: 10c, ?
> Today (Sunday): 10c, sunny
> Tomorrow: 13c, variable clouds


Where was that? Sudbury or Montréal? I'm confused.

Here, today (Monday) was better than what they had forecasted. It was entirely sunny, no cloud, and maximum temperature was 21 degrees. :banana2: I went running in the Bois de Boulogne with only a light T-shirt on.

Tomorrow it's back to Autumn-as-usual though, with only 16 degrees and grey weather.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

To re-repeat:

"ALL Canadian cities are unique and they each offer different things to different people."

-END-


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I heart my hometown


----------



## ladyscraper (Jun 6, 2006)

All arguing aside- I love Montreal. I've been there at least 20 times.
Obviously Toronto is my favourite city because it's my home but I think Montreal is a close second.
Last time I was there was for work but I spent a great deal of time (a week I think) walking around and seeing everything. 
I think walking up that the big hill and looking down at the city with my girlfriend was my favourite part. The weather was bad that day but I still had a great time that I won't forget.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

A couple of weekends ago, I finally visited the Jardin botanique. Though I had ridden/walked by many times in the past (it's in my neighbourhood), this was the first time I had actually entered.

The place is huge: a series of 10 public greenhouses and over 30 themed gardens as well as research and educational facillities. If you have any interest in botany beyond aesthetic, it's far much too see in one visit. You can also get a combined pass for Jardin botanique, Biodome, Insectarium, Parc Olympique and soon the new Planetarium, which is relocating from downtown. I wouldn't recommend trying to 'do' them all in one day though, that's a bit too ambitious.

We went to two gardens: first the Japanese and then the Chinese for the annual 'La magie des lanternes' which runs throughout September and October.

Highly recommended, I will nevertheless wait until spring before my next visit as all outdoor areas will soon be turning into snow gardens!

The entrance, from a summer, 'ride by' shooting:




























Japanese Garden:








































































The Chinese Garden and la Magie des lanternes:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

To finish off a previous thread: Outremont

I've gone for a couple of random walks but have yet to penetrate the area around Côte Ste-Catherine and Université de Montréal. It's a pleasant borough with lots of trees and parks. The parks are so plentiful that they seem almost interconnected, and most of them have watery bits. Outremont also has distinctive, green lamposts and oval street signs. I have been meaning to go back to explore further but... time...

Hutchison/Bernard area is home to Montréal's Hasidic population. The men wear long black coats and big hats while the women dress in a conservative, 40's style. There was a religious festival on this day:




























As you make your way into the borough, the housing changes from the typical Montréal 'plexe' and old apartment blocks into detached houses. I've heard that there are some real beauties around the university but I've never made it that far.

Late summer:




































































































































































Mid-fall


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL

this city is just great! i love the way those neighborhoods look!


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Beutiful during the summer!!


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Habsfanman, I really enjoyed your photos. Promise me that you will do Westmount, the nicest neighborhood in Canada, next. You have such a great eye, so far your shots have been fantastic!!! WOW.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

brisavoine said:


> Where was that? Sudbury or Montréal? I'm confused.


Montreal.. I actually had that in the original comment but I edited it out for some reason. :scouserd:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

These neighbourhoods are so nice, it makes me wanna cry!!! 

the Hassidic Jews community is interesting though. Are they always dressed like this and do they fit in the society like other communities? They really seem to be very conservative.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Coral Builder said:


> Thanks Habsfanman, I really enjoyed your photos. Promise me that you will do Westmount, the nicest neighborhood in Canada, next. You have such a great eye, so far your shots have been fantastic!!! WOW.


Thanks Coral. I've never been to Westmount, I've only popped out of Metro Atwater at Westmount Square once. I'm hoping to check it out when I have more time, I hear it's beautiful.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> These neighbourhoods are so nice, it makes me wanna cry!!!
> 
> the Hassidic Jews community is interesting though. Are they always dressed like this and do they fit in the society like other communities? They really seem to be very conservative.


The Hassidim are really interesting Mishevy. You see them in Mile End/Outremont all the time and the women hang out in the parks with the kids, but I never really see them anywhere else in the city. 

They seem to coexist peacefully with the rest of the community but there have been little incidents. I heard that a teenage boy was assaulted for no apparent reason a couple of years ago and there was also the 'YMCA aerobics' incident. It seems that the aerobics studio at the Y faces the back alley of a Hassidic boys school. Naturally, the kids tended to hang out there a lot; especially during aerobics classes, which offended the elders' sense of modesty. The YMCA frosted the glass which then offended the women at the Y which led to the unfrosting of the glass and.. that was last year and I'm not sure but I imagine that the alley is once again popular with Hassidic teens!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*An August walkabout cut short by rain*

A few pics of the area around Palais de Congrès (Convention Centre) and Hôtel de Ville (City Hall) just before it poured!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Btw Habfanman I don't know exactly when you took those pictures from the Jardin Botanique, but did you see the photo exposition at the entrance?
When I went to the Garden about 2 months ago, there was a really interesting photo exposition at the entrance about different unknown (or less known) animals and the explanation we really interesting 

It is funny how in such a small periphery you can find a beautifully kept Botanical Garden, great sports facilities, an old manor (Chateau Dufresne) and Montreal's slums (Hochelaga-Maisonneuve)...


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Montreal has slums? I'd like to see that!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

^^

Well..let's not call it slums...because Montreal is a pretty much crime free city compared to many other cities of its size...but the Hochelaga-Maisonneuve neighborhood together with St-Henri and Montreal-North are considered to be the less privileged parts of the city....


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm sure Habfanman will treat us with some photos of those districts some day... unless we are stuck with only beautiful parts of Montreal... which I would also be just OK with :cheers:.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

BG_PATRIOT said:


> ^^
> 
> Well..let's not call it slums...because Montreal is a pretty much crime free city compared to many other cities of its size...but the Hochelaga-Maisonneuve neighborhood together with St-Henri and Montreal-North are considered to be the less privileged parts of the city....


Bah! HoMa isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be. It's a poor neighbourhood but it isn't dangerous, and it's becoming increasingly 'hip' to live there as people discover the great parks, public transit, bike lanes, restos and cafés. It's frequently bashed by suburbanites who've never been there and who live in fear of everything. I live next door in Rosemont and I often go to Marché Maisonneuve, Parc Morgan, Parc Maisonneuve etc. I take the métro from Joliette when I have to go to work because the green line goes directly to LaSalle. I'll descend upon it with camera in hand one of these days.

There aren't really any ghettos in Montréal: no boarded-up, burned out, no-go neighbourhoods or places where I'm afraid to walk alone at 4 am.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> I'm sure Habfanman will treat us with some photos of those districts some day... unless we are stuck with only beautiful parts of Montreal... which I would also be just OK with :cheers:.


I took a few of St-Henri Mishevy, they're a few pages back. 

I'm stuck for time at the moment as I have mid-terms, my students have mid-terms and the weather hasn't been very cooperative. I only have time to take snapshots of wherever I happen to be. I'll get to everywhere.. sometime!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

I was on a smoko at school and took some shots of grafitti behind the bar 'Foufounes Electriques' which is located on Ste-Catherine E next to my uni. Foufounes is an awesome hardcore bar with an excellent terrasse. Every summer there is a 3-day grafitti festival 'Under Pressure' which occurs in the surrounding alleys. Submissions are taken from the Northeastern U.S. and Canada and 100 are chosen and given a section of wall. There are DJ's, breakers and skaters who perform while the artists create their works. All of these will be painted over during Under Pressure 09 but in the meantime, people who are looking to have a mural painted for their house or business can contact the artist of their choice.

Here's an example of a commissioned ad for the renowned hatmaker Henri-Henri. It was painted by a participant of a previous Under Pressure:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cité Multimédia-Thursday night*

Formerly le Faubourg des Récollets, I've wanted to photograph this quartier since a daytime walk-through this summer. It's an über-cool mixture of 19th and 20th century industrial and 21st century high-tech. Hardly anyone lived here 10 years ago but the population is now close to 8,000 and growing rapidly. 

I divided my tour into 2 parts: the northeast section bordering Quartier International and Old Montréal on Thursday and the southwest section bordering Bonaventure Expressway and Lachine Canal on Friday. 

Brief history from Christopher DeWolf's excellent blog 'Urban Photo':

http://www.urbanphoto.net/blog/2007/11/18/montreal-architecture-no6/

_Once woodland to the west of Old Montréal at the base of the hill leading to Montréal’s modern city centre, the Faubourg des Récollets has evolved several times over its history. The western gate of Old Montréal was in fact the Porte des Récollets located at Notre-Dame and McGill streets. Griffintown, was located south of des Récollets between rue William and the canal. The lower lying Griffintown often flooded before the construction of the Canal Lachine (1821-1825). During Montréal’s industrial revolution in the second half of the 19th century, the mainly Irish residents of Griffintown moved out of the sector as it was taken over by manufacturing and warehouses in proximity to the new Canal.

Up until the 1930’s Depression, the Faubouge des Récollets – Griffintown was the site of many manufacturers, foundries, warehouses, wholesalers, retailers and a few residents. From the Depression on, the area began its decline. In 1933, CN constructed the elevated railway link into the new Central Station (1938-1943). This ‘split’ the Faubourg des Récollets (east) from Griffintown (west). After the St-Lawrence seaway opened in 1950, the Canal Lachine slowly declined to finally close in 1968. The canal reopened for recreational use in 2002. Another contributor to ongoing decline of the area was the addition of the Autoroute Bonaventure in 1965 and later the Autoroute Ville-Marie to the north.

Since the mid-nineties, Montréal’s southern gate has experienced a renaissance starting with the dot-com boom resulting in the conversion of many of the old industrial spaces into lofts, studios and offices for high-tech companies. The Ville de Montréal created the Cité du multimédia (www.citemultimedia.com) in 1998 to encourage the regeneration of the neighbourhood where new buildings were also added to attract more information technology and multimedia firms.

In case you were wondering, Les Récollets were French missionaries arriving in New France around 1615. After the British Conquest of 1759 (Québec City) and 1760 (Montréal), the order was prohibited from recruiting and it disappeared by 1813. ‘Les Récollets’ are now known as the Franciscan Order, who are followers of Saint Francis of Assisi and choose to live in poverty. Their convent, cloister and garden were destroyed in 1818 and the church in 1867 to make room for warehouses during the industrial revolution. _

I began at this amazing square which features tall, white-tipped grass and a raised, circular deck. I was surprised to find that the entire square is lit by a series of surrounding coloured lamps. The lamps change colour in continuous random sequence casting a glow over the entire square. Cool! The circular deck was built to commemorate a windmill which occupied the site in the 18th century.



































































































































































I had to run back to my car for a sec... buahahahaha!















































































































































































































As I'd downed a couple of Blanche de Cambly's along the way, I decided to leave the Ferrari and take the métro home instead!

Métro Place Victoria:










More later..


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cité Multimédia-Friday night*

I returned Friday night to shoot the south and western part of the quartier. I began at yet another unusual park.

At first, it seemed like any other little park with people in the dog-walk area but then I noticed the billboards. They aren't billboards per se but screens, and instead of ads they have photos of the river, trees etc. Cool!

The eyesore in the background is the Bonaventure Expressway which is being levelled next year and turned into a boulevard. This will allow for further expansion of C-M and reconnection to neighbouring Griffintown. The two quartiers were separated by 60's freeway expansion.




























This little bridge goes over the Lachine Canal and is where the bike lanes go off street and through the park in Vieux-Port or along the canal in the other direction. The hulking structure in the background is Silo No. 5 which is being transformed into exhibition space by Musée des Beaux-Arts.















































































































































































































I had to forgo further exploration as the rain became a little more persistent. I headed for the métro at Square Victoria and passed my Thursday night starting point:













































This place is interesting. It's a courtyard terrasse located in a gutted building.


















The lighting and street furniture in both Cité Multimédia and Quartier International is designed by Michel Dallaire. He also designed the bicycles and docking stations for BIXI, the city's new public bike share system. Ville Marie will be using his designs for new downtown fixtures.









We've now arrived at métro Square Victoria. Next I will take a brief walk through a section of RÉSO, the world's largest underground network. I hope you enjoyed the walk around Cité Multimédia!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jardin botanique pics are very nice


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Back to a little summer warmth.. it's getting cold here!

One of my favourite summer events is the International des Feux. For 10 evenings over 6 weeks, 10 countries compete in what is the largest fireworks competition in the world. The fireworks are launched from barges on the lake at LaRonde, the amusement park at Parc Jean Drapeau, which is located on Île Ste-Hélène in the middle of the St. Lawrence river. Each presentation is 30 minutes long and set to music, which is simulcast on a local radio station. The City closes the streets lining the river as well as Jacques Cartier bridge and 100's of thousands of people set up shop to watch the shows. 

I've managed to attend 7 of 10 each of the last 2 summers from most of the good vantage points (except the grandstand at LaRonde!). The bridge is the best as you can see both the ground and air portions of the show but you have to arrive early in order to get good spot.

This years' winners were 1) USA-awesome, LOUD! 2) Australia-one I missed 3) China- beautiful

One of my personal favourites was Portugal, but the judges disagreed.

http://www.internationaldesfeuxloto-quebec.com/en/

View from Mont-Royal:




























View from rue Notre-Dame:














































From Vieux-Port:










Under the Jacques-Cartier bridge:




























From the bridge:



















People streaming off the bridge after the show (camera phone):


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

The season is changing fast , hot humid summer nites are gone , replacing by autum with leaves falling in a hurry rythm of the last minute before Winter comes , I could feel it by walking through every street , corners from those pictures above , quietly and harmoniously along St Laurent river , Montreal is smoothly to submit to the Great white north ...soon there will be snow covering the City every thing will be white , the color of virginity , innocence , I can't wait to see Pictures of Montreal in the Winter time it will be so pretty !


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*From Concordia University to Univesité du Québec à Montréal, part 1*

An aimless meander from Concordia to UQÀM. Roughly: Ste-Catherine, Sherbrooke, De Maisonneuve, back to Sherbrooke, back to Ste-Catherine streets.

It wasn't practical to deploy my tripod on busy sidewalks so I had to boost the ISO for some dodgy handhelds.
































































































































































































































































































































































UQÀM next...


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

UQÀM consists of a main campus, located around the Ste-Catherine/St-Denis area, and the science campus which is north of Place-des-Arts. Almost all of the buildings are fully integrated into the RÉSO or underground network, but you have to take the métro 2 stops from one campus to the other.

This is the science campus, an interesting mix of old and new:
















































































































































































































Now, accross Place-des-Arts to Ste-Catherine. The area surrounding PDA is being rebuilt as part of the Quartier des Spectacles project. This is the epicentre of the Festival du Jazz and Les Francofolies in the summer as well as the home of the Symphony, Ballet, Opera and Musée d'art contemporain
































































The fountains are shut down for the winter.. sad!









Théâtre du Nouveau Monde



























Club Soda is a fantastic band venue









CIBL FM was having a radiothon on the site of the future 2-22 Ste-Catherine


















Foufounes Electriques! Great hardcore/punk bar.


















Théâtre Ste-Catherine is an independant English-language theatre in the heart of francophone Ste-Catherine east. Language barriers between the 2 artistic communities have largely disappeared over the last 30 years.









The De Sève building at the downtown UQÀM campus. Many of my classes are here.









There is a strip club next door.. 


















Access to the underground city









And so ends another walkabout. Time to hit the lobby bar!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montreal is so nice :yes:


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn it Habfanman! you have an eye to capture Montreal like no one else's! I am amazed by your photos and would love to see more,! I'd love to see some Westmount houses for example, :master:

p.s. You should post a link to your thread in www.mtlurb.com


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

was in MTL for halloween. perfect weather, good nightlife, people take care of their appearance, carefree attitude. wish I could go back more often and have more $$ in my pocket. def will come back

ps. the hike to the mont royal is a bitch


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Damn it Habfanman! you have an eye to capture Montreal like no one else's! I am amazed by your photos and would love to see more,! I'd love to see some Westmount houses for example, :master:
> 
> p.s. You should post a link to your thread in www.mtlurb.com


I agree. This is my favourite urban photo thread in SSC.


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

Ah fond memories of the guy-concordia metro.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

^^^^^^maybe we can go out and take some photos like Habfanman, i don't know, im available to take a Photos the Weekends, if u guys are interested just send me one PM.

The Greatest Pics I've Ever seen of Montreal in Months.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, but I wasn't too happy with that last batch... very noisy. I have a great tripod but it's HUGE and impractical when there are lots of people about. I'll have to invest in a compact monopod.

It's tempting to go to Old Montréal or Olympic Stadium but I like to photograph places that people may not see on a quick visit. I also like to explore areas that I have never been to.

I really, badly want to go to Westmount but I think I will wait until spring or summer. We are entering the bleak, pre-snow period when the trees are bare, terrasses are closed, and the fountains are all off. Look for a lot of interior shots until the snow flies! Kinda like this next batch..


----------



## dean251182jones (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome just awesome city mate. I wish it were a little warmer and they spoke more English but by gee what a magnificent place this is.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Montréal down under*

The RÉSO, or underground city is vast. There are over 30 km's of passageways connecting most major downtown office buildings, malls, universities, shopping centres, bus and train stations, libraries, performing arts spaces, Olympic Stadium, Centre Bell etc. They are all accessible from over a dozen métro stations and in the morning, you often see people taking off their coats and hats on the métro platform as they don't have to go ouside again to reach their destination. Very handy in a city with temperature extremes which can vary from +40 C in summer to -40 C in winter!

This is a small segment which runs from Square Victoria, through the Palais de Congrès, to métro Place d'Armes. I really like the clean design and lack of ads.

Square Victoria



























Just look for this sign









This entrance is by Hector Guimard and was a gift from the City of Paris for the world fair, Expo 67.



























This leads directly to métro Square Victoria but we're going right
















































































































































RÉSO map



























We're here, Palais de Congrès









'Lipstick Forest' by Claude Cormier



























Pop outside for a quick smoke









Look for this sign to access the underground from a non-métro station



























Métro Place d'Armes


















Here's my ride!


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I've seen the international fireworks display from the Jacques Cartier Bridge in 2005 and it was spectacular.

But I was shitting bricks because of the heights. I had like 2 seconds of tremendous courage to dangle my feet off the side like everyone else seemed to be doing.


----------



## secondcity1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Montreal is always one of my favorite cities. I think Montreal women are probably the most beautiful in any cities that I've been to.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

^^Agree with you on that, especially the girls .


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

LtBk said:


> ^^Agree with you on that, especially the girls .


:banana: pedo bear approves.

Anyways, I remember getting lost in the palais de congres.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

The women here are amazing! I fall in love about 50 times.. then I arrive at school!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Since moving here, I've discovered that you can find so much random shite happening just by walking around.

Like an impromptu after hours with a couple of DJ's spinning and a thousand or so people dancing under an overpass:
































































Crunk, accompanied by accordian and sax..














































They even cleaned up afterwards!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow!! Great pics of a seemingly great party!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

and i'm gonna say this again

I LOVE SHOTS OF THIS CITY!!!!

ppl there r incredibly good looking


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Habfanman,

With out doubt this is the best collection of photos from Montreal that I have seen. You are truly a good photographer.

I have been to most of theses location and taken similar photos, but they just don't compare to your great work. Keep it up.:cheers:

BTW; One thing you are missing is the the Medieval Battle behind the Tam Tams on Mont Royal. From what I have seen, that is truly unique to Montreal.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

TooFar said:


> Habfanman,
> 
> With out doubt this is the best collection of photos from Montreal that I have seen. You are truly a good photographer.
> 
> ...


Thanks TooFar. You won't believe this but I was compiling my LARPers pics (with an added twist) but had to stop to watch the Habs game. Give me an hour!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

The setting: Parc Jeanne Mance at the foot of Mont Royal on a Saturday afternoon



















Every weekend from April until October, the Tam Tams occur at the foot of Mount Royal. I've already posted on the topic so I'll move on to the medieval sword fighter dudes (and dudettes) who battle it out in the woods next to the Tam Tams. I've watched them a few times and I still don't understand the rules but..














































This photo is by Serge Lacasse and I had to include it because it's just such a great photo!









So anyway, once each summer for the past 4 or 5 years, a group of zombie walkers (you've seen them in your city I'm sure) launch a surprise raid on the LARPers. Sillyness ensues:

The unsuspecting LARPers LARP away..










while the Zombies, armed only with beers, a small ghetto blaster and a camera or two, move into position..





































the LARPers are initially caught by surprise..










but they quickly regroup and the slaughter begins..


















































































after a resounding defeat, the Zombies concede and crawl/lurch out of the woods..




























and hit up the drum circles for a little Zombie dancing.


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Great little montage. I have to say that is one of the more bizarre things I have ever had the privilege to witness.:nuts:


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

Montreal c´est la plus belle ville de Amerique du Nord.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Parc Angrignon*

Montréal has over 1000 parks and squares ranging in size from tiny pocket parks, often no more than a couple of benches and trees on a street corner, to the 20 Grands Parcs. Angrignon is one of the latter and is categorised somewhere between the nature preserves of Bois-de-Liesse or Île-de-la-Visitation and intensely urban parks such as Lafontaine or the mid-river playground of Jean-Drapeau.


I go by it on the way to work as it sits between Métro Angrignon and the CEGEP that I assisstant-teach at. I finally had a chance to check it out last week. That makes 5 Grand Parcs down, 15 to go.

Métro Angrignon





























































































































































































Light sabre bridge


















Non-light sabre bridge









Light sabre bridge from non-light sabre bridge









Weird metal thing that lights up at night








































































Drop your brats off here on your way to work



























The free paper dudes


















I prefer business class, it's less crowded.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Cegep André-Laurendeau was my cegep! We used to go in this park to smoke blunt when we had some hours to kill between 2 courses..


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

I have some videos of parc angrignon, squirrels!!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

PhilippeMtl said:


> Cegep André-Laurendeau was my cegep! We used to go in this park to smoke blunt when we had some hours to kill between 2 courses..


Pour vous M. Philippe!

Avant le blunt:









Après le blunt:









Mes jeunes cégépiens et cégépiennes:


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

I attended a 5 à 7 fundraiser for Equador on Thursday at a cool little bar on St. Denis, 'Le Gymnase'. It doesn't look like much from the outside but it was really funky on the inside. What was really fascinating though were the number of people who were gliding effortlessly between French, English and Spanish. That's what always amazes me about this city, the multilingualism. Did I mention the incredibly beautiful women? The incredibly beautiful multilingual women?




































































































Time to go before another 5 à 7 turns into a 5 à 3!










Down Rachel on the right lurks some of the finest poutine: La Banquise!


















I'd love to deliver pizza for these guys!









St. Denis and Mont Royal









One of the smallest crèpe/waffle joints around









Métro Mont-Royal



























Election sign hell









If I buy a tree, can I take it on the metro?









Doing the 'walk and read'



























I only went one stop to Laurier... it was cold













































The 47 Masson which I share with a few friends


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics  ^^ and very interesting


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Habfanman said:


>


Ahh Rapido! I love that spot! that was the first place ever where I had dinner in Montreal, I still remember it like if it was yesterday... with my broken French I ordered some Poutine and it was delicious! The Old Italian lady that works there is awesome!

Thanks for bringing back memories Habfanman


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Great pictures of my favorite city in NA so far. BTW, how is the economy doing out of curiosity?


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

LtBk said:


> Great pictures of my favorite city in NA so far. BTW, how is the economy doing out of curiosity?


The economy is going well LtBk, global financial collapse notwithstanding. I'm employed, so things can't be all that bad!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Ahh Rapido! I love that spot! that was the first place ever where I had dinner in Montreal, I still remember it like if it was yesterday... with my broken French I ordered some Poutine and it was delicious! The Old Italian lady that works there is awesome!
> 
> Thanks for bringing back memories Habfanman


No probs Mexi! I've eaten there too.. I think. It was after we left the bars.. I think.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

SPQR said:


> I have some videos of parc angrignon, squirrels!!


I'm surprised some enterprising coat-maker with a .22 hasn't caught on to the possibilites yet SPQR.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Grey Cup weekend*

The Grey Cup is the Canadian Football League championship game. It travels from city to city and this year it was Montréal's turn. Unfortunately, the Alouettes lost to Calgary 22-14 but it was still fun! I'm not much of a football fan but I was wishing I had of gone to the game.

This is the 'Grey Cup Village' downtown at Place du Canada on Friday night:







































































































































































































The Marriott Château Champlain, know affectionately as 'The Cheese Grater'.










My secret metro entrance in the Cheese Grater



























Métro Bonaventure. This is an underground labyrinthe of RÉSO which leads to everywhere. I usually get lost.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

*Grey Cup Sunday*

As I live near Olympic Stadium (I have to go out of my way to take the métro 1 stop from Joliette to Pie IX) I thought I'd check out the crowd heading to the game.

Grey Cup crowds are fun. People from accross the country come for a weekend of partying and good-natured ribbing of fans of other teams. A really happy atmosphere.

The métro was PACKED! I couldn't even turn around to take a shot in the other direction.









Métro Pie IX is one of 2 stations under Parc Olympique. It was a madhouse.













































Saskatchewan, (watermelon head) Hamilton and Calgary fans









At this point, I had become sucked into the crowd that was actually heading into the stadium. As I wasn't going to the game, I had to plan an escape.










Finally, open space









A group of Argo fans were entertaining the crowd. They were great!









Freedom!









Olympic Stadium. I'm still awed by this building.









































































The tower has an observation deck which can be reached by means of a cable car which runs up the spine. Great views.










A peek inside the Olympic Swimming Complex which also happens to be my neighbourhood indoor pool! The whirlpool was looking mighty tempting



















The cable car pops out here and pops back inside at the top.



















Saputo soccer stadium, home of the Montréal Impact!










The Olympic Pipe. Interesting story here. This was originally an access tunnel for the Olympic Torch during the '76 games. After the games it became world famous (for skaters) as a particularly challenging pipe. When plans for the new soccer stadium were announced, the pipe was threatened with demolition. A deal was worked out between the city, Parc Olympique and the stadium developers whereby the pipe would be saved and skaters breathed a collective "duuuuuude!"

CBC news report from 2006
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5eFG9wNgI8




























Biodôme was originally the Olympic velodrome. Now it is a series of 6 artificial ecosystems, ranging from tropical to arctic, dedicated to research and preservation of rare flora and fauna. Also a big tourist attraction.










I was now very cold and missing the game so I grabbed the métro at Viau and headed home.










Empty platform says: "You just missed one loser!"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very crowded  ^^


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Bumping for more Montréal!


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

BTW, that building across from McGill Engineering on University is a High School. The Kids are always running around in the courtyard playing and stuff at lunch time.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry, I've only been taking snaps the past week. I embarked upon a tour of Vieux-Montréal but soon discovered that I wasn't really into it. Here's a few that I took before I quit:

Métro Camp-de-Mars


















Back of the Old, Old Court House which was replaced by the New Court House which was subsequently replaced by the Totally New Court House(40 years ago).









Champ-de-Mars. Remnants of the fortified wall are still visible. It was torn down at the beginning of the 19th century. The back of Hôtel-de-Ville (City Hall) is on the right. Restoration work is being done on the roof, hence the covered scaffolding.


















Place Jacques-Cartier









Hôtel-de-Ville









Château-de-Ramezay (1705) Benjamin Franklin stayed here for 6 weeks in 1776 in an attempt to get Québec to rise with the Americans against the English. Missed opportunity.


















Marché Bonsecours




































Place Jacques-Cartier. The Middle-Eastern family in the centre of the photo was begging for money in order to send their kid to carpentry school.. or something.









The sign should read "Tourist Poutine".


















A restaurant in an alley. It smelled fantastic and reminded me that I was hungry and didn't really want to take any more photos.



























Pointe-à-Callière. One of my favourite museums, it was built over archeological finds of the beginnings of the City. The digging is ongoing and the museum continues to branch out underground. There's also a great lookout at the top.






















































Place d'Armes, Bank of Montréal. The interior is beautiful.









Notre-Dame. If you only have time to visit one place in Montréal this is it. The interior is unbefuckinglievably gorgeous. Photos can do it no justice (but I'll try).













































To be continued...


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

how beautiful. All that snow, I cant imagine how it looks in person. I want to visit right now. You Canadian people must have high heating bills during winter.

Ive never seen snow fallinghno:hno:hno:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

waw nice pics!!!:cheers: Je suis fier d'être Montréalais


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers: ^^^^


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

love it


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, a real idyllic winter! I wish we had some snow, instead of rain all the time!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^It's true, while some years ago snow was a normal occurrence during wintertime in Ljubljana, it's so rare nowadays (the last 10 years)... it usually snows once or twice during winter and snow usually melts in 2 or 3 days. I see you have no such problem in Canada! :cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

this page is full of :redx: 
btw, really nice pics.i'll be gr8 if u take more mcgill ghetto pics


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Bumping for more Montréal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pix please :cheers:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Habfanman, looks like you'll have to feed this hungry crowd soon .


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

He seems to be banned.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Banned?!?! Him?!? For heaven's sake, why??


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey guys, Habfanman was banned shortly before Christmas. It came as a surprise to me, too, but was a decision by the administration for reasons that have nothing to do with his most excellent photography or this photography section.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^Too bad... and to think some people that really deserve to be banned are still around...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

There is something quite wonderful in viewing a city through the eyes of someone who truly loves it.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

excellent photos.


----------

